# Canon Ip4500



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi..

Anyone use this printer??

My printer has gone tits up and the new printer (ip4700) takes a different size cartridge so my CISS is now going spare.

The CISS has cartidge sizes CLI8 and PGI5 so I can't see why it wouldn't fit any Canon printer with this cartridge fitment.

If anyone is interested, drop me a PM.

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Hi..
> 
> Anyone use this printer??
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't make it clear. This one is free to a good home, but would welcome the postage costs.

Rob


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Too late now... it went onto the skip yesterday.

Rob


----------

